# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Rigel Closing it's doors!

## Mando Medic

Just read the post on Rigel closing it's doors. What a Bummer!In retrospect, I thank Peter Mix for being the great ambassador he was for the Rigel company. I am glad that I was able to contribute to their bottom line for a few years, and have had the chance to own, play and sell their great mandolins. Hands down, the best out of that line was the G-5 and the Jethro Burns models. 

Peter, where ever you go, please stay in touch and I do wish you well. Having been in business for nearly 35 years and closed a few of those business, I can appreciate how much you put into keeping that company alive. I know that this was not an easy decision for you all to make and can only imagine how much you agonized over the decision to close. I wish you well. Ken Cartwright

----------


## AlanN

To Peter, Pete and the company: Thanks for all the wonderful mandolins!

----------


## Dale Ludewig

Yes, Peter and Pete, this is sad news for the mandolin community. My best to you all.

Dale

----------


## Hans

Pete, so sorry to hear that you are closing...your innovative mandolins were some of the finest made. They reflected your "outside the box thinking".

 I hope you will continue building; perhaps under the Langdell logo. #  #

----------


## Fred G

thanks for some great mandolins, I had one, sold it, and regretted it since. It was the first high grade mando I owned. I plan to have another someday.
good luck to you guys.

----------


## JGWoods

I'm sad to hear the news. Much as I love my Rigel Jethro- I guess it's lifetime warranty is over. Too bad, I liked knowing the builder was up the road ready to stand by the product even though it is so robust that I am pretty sure it will outlive me by many years.
Best regards to Peter and Peter- and to all the folks who worked there and now need real jobs- not easy to come by in VT.

----------


## imstrider

Sad and surprised. I really enjoyed the audio/video clips of all the different types of instruments (and I'm kicking myself for not buying a few more of those Zouk raffle tix!) Thanks to Peter and Pete for their contributions to the mando world.

The phrase in the statement "circumstances beyond our control" makes me curious . . . and perhaps hopeful that these great instruments will surface under a different name. Any guesses on that?

----------


## Peter Mix

Thanks Ken, et al, for the kind comments and support. This has been a heartbreaking decision for us to have to make. It came about with blinding speed really, though the writing has been on the wall for quite some time. The market is, in our view, experiencing tremendous pressure from China and from uncertainties over the economy, gas-prices, the war...you name it and folks are concerned. 
  We've hoped for a turn-around, done everything in our power to keep going, but cannot. Thanks so much to you all for your support over the years. We're very proud of the instruments we've built and very sad that they will be built no longer.
            Sincerely, Pete Langdell & Peter Mix

----------


## FlawLaw

Darn I was getting ready to take a picture of me, my Rigel A+, and my kilt for the Rogues Gallery. #I am extremely saddened by the news. #I am speechless.

----------


## Bob DeVellis

Very sad news. Thanks to everyone at Rigel for the excellent support they've provided to owners and for the fantastic, innovative instruments they had the courage, imagination, and talent to build. This is very sad and a true loss to the mandolin community.

----------


## amowry

This is indeed sad news. Pete and Peter were very supportive when I brought them my first, mediocre, mandolin for inspection when I lived in Vermont. They've been an inpiration for many of us. I wish them the best of luck with their next endeavors.

----------


## Wadefox

That's terrible news.Rigel made some great instruments.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Peter and Pete, Best wishes for the future. The two of you certaining have great minds and will surely find another path to explore. Thanks for all your efforts to this community.

----------


## Eric F.

This is very sad. I loved my A Natural, and the first mandolin that really blew me away was a G-110. Peter, you were such a great ambassador for the company and I always loved your descriptions of the instruments you listed for sale in the classifieds. Good luck to you and everyone at Rigel.

----------


## mzuch

Well, I guess that provides a definitive answer to the question posed in this thread. Best of luck to the owners and employees of Rigel.

----------


## rsgars

I am very sad to hear this. I have so wanted to own a Rigel and came very close to buying one last Spring. Alas, all of the concerns that Peter mentions in his post held me back.

I am a died-in-the-wool capitalist who has seen companies come and go and just think it is the natural order of things. This is the first time I am truly made sad by a company closing shop. I believe Rigel mandolins are works of art, visually and sonically. It is a shame that they are pushed out by mass-production.

----------


## mrmando

Gulp. There goes my dealership. I might hang on to one of the Rigels I have in stock. I always intended to...

----------


## mandofiddle

Wow, it seems the face of acoustic music and mandolins have changed quite drastically over the last month, no? The mandolin world has lost Charlie, BluegrassBox, and now Rigel all within the course of a couple weeks.

Please tell me the Cafe is sticking around!

----------


## Steven

I am going through the same agony,this has been the absolute worst summer I can remember,its as if people have just stopped buying or selling.I am thinking of shutting down ,sick of the stress.Next time you buy an imported anything just remember your job or business could be next.Flame away.

----------


## Kevin Briggs

Dang, what bad news. The feeling I have is, "I just saw them last month." Actually, I did, at Grey Fox. I spent most of Friday sitting at the Rigel booth with two nice fellas. I don't remember their names, which is my fault, but one was the fella who tap tunes the tops.

I played every Rigel at the booth and really grew to like them. They were just so different than the bluegrass mandolins I've played, but eventually I started to "get it." The action was really great on them, and they offered a more precise sort of playing style, as opposed to round and chunky, or phat.

Anyway, good luck to all parties involved. Also, good luck to the two guys manning the booth at Grey Fox. I specifically remember one of them explaining to Geoff Stellings daughter that the money wasn't so great, but he was doing what he loved. I hope he can continue to do that, somehow.

----------


## Kevin Briggs

Hey! I met the guy on the front page of the Rigel site. Nice fella.

----------


## redrigel

Had been looking forward to meeting Peter and/or Peter at a booth at Winfield this year. Have really enjoyed my bright red AO+ - my friends all call it the Ferrari.
Although the Peter's won't be at Winfield I understand that the custom instrument they were making as a prize for the mandolin contest is now en route.

Tom Smith

----------


## chris

Good luck guys!!  Thank you for all you have done for us.

----------


## Boombloom

Damn. These are the good guys. They're supposed to win. I've been a Rigel owner for years. I couldn't believe my ears the first time I heard a G110. From the looks of it I figured it would sound awful. I was wrong. Rigel has really supported the community. The Peters have been great to work with. They have done repairs on my mandos and even did a restoration on my mid 19th century upright. Talented bunch over there. Fun too. Long may they wave. If anyone out there is in a position to help, offer them support, jobs, transition, anything--jump right to it. The principals in Rigel had their hearts, their efforts, their savings and everything tied up in the adventure. We owe them alot.

----------


## luvmymando

> #The mandolin world has lost Charlie, BluegrassBox, and now Rigel all within the course of a couple weeks.


wait.. where did bluegrassbox go? I thought they were just down for a bit.. PLease say that is not so. Not to steal thje thread. I am pretty shocked by this and hate to see it. Is till want a rigel but now I am sure the price just went up and as always the guys that made it won't benefit..

Now what about bluegrassbox

----------


## Brad Weiss

This stinks... I never owned a Rigel, but in my (albeit few) years of trolling guitar stores, I always felt the range of Rigels I played were the most consistently pleasing to play and hear. #I came THAT CLOSE to picking up an A Natural (still love it's dark tone when I hear one), and may still try to find one. #But mostly I appreciate the innovative character of Rigel's design and committment to it's vision (one of the reasons I'm NOT a dyed-in-the-wool capitalist is such things rarely find rewards as measured by the market -end of politics...) in the face of a rather traditionalist clientele. #That, plus Peter Mix is one of the coolest mandolin players I've ever heard! His tastes are exaclty what I'd aspire to (if I had another coupla decades to work at it...)

Good luck to Pete and Peter and all those Green Mountain Boys.

----------


## mrmando

Peter and Pete - best of luck to you. I had the uneasy feeling that things weren't going so well, although I didn't know it was this bad. I always believed in the mandolins and I know you did too. Thanks for all the help over the years, and I'm honored to have been along for the journey, even in a tiny way.

----------


## Pete Braccio

Oh, crud! (or words to that effect.)

Another true innovator lost. I feel sick about this.

Pete

----------


## Nolan

> Originally Posted by  (mandofiddle @ Aug. 15 2006, 15:37)
> 
> #The mandolin world has lost Charlie, BluegrassBox, and now Rigel all within the course of a couple weeks.
> 
> 
> wait.. where did bluegrassbox go? #I thought they were just down for a bit.. #PLease say that is not so. #Not to steal thje thread. I am pretty shocked by this and hate to see it. #Is till want a rigel but now I am sure the price just went up and as always the guys that made it won't benefit..
> 
> Now what about bluegrassbox


The fiddle player from 3Foxdrive shut it down.

----------


## glauber

Oh crud... i always thought i would have one, some day. I guess it will have to be an used one now.

 

Best Wishes to the Peters. I hope you re-surface with another name, different price point, whatever. You represented innovation that was always bold but in good taste. I've always been an admirer from a distance; i would have been thre at the Rigel conventions if i could have afforded it.



For the record, i always wanted to have an "A natural" in the original brown color.

----------


## FlawLaw

Well, I just learned that I will need to go to Vermont this weekend to pick up my daughter who is in Middlebury visiting my mother. #I will tip back a few Otter Creek beers there in honor of Rigel. #I am still quite stunned. #This news has pretty much ruined my already dark and miserable mood. #But I have such fond memories of ordering my mandolin from Mandohack and getting such lovely and inspiring e-mails from Peter about the progress of my mandolin. #The people at Rigel never scoffed at the idea of a dark purple mandolin. #I am a frequent visitor of the Rigel website to listen to the sound samples and watch the videos. #I will miss that. #I am so very proud that in 2006 I was able to support Rigel by purchasing a killer mandolin from them. #I will play this mandolin with great pride for many years to come.

----------


## Lee

I've been drooling over Jethrine photos for a few years now. 
Oh well. Best of luck to y'all!!

----------


## mrmando

Jethrine's quite a honey. I don't know whether she ever found a home. Ask Peter, it might not be too late...

----------


## jim simpson

I must confess that I had to look at the calender to make sure it didn't say April 1st! Although I've never owned one, I have been impressed each time I've had the opportunity to play one. It must be a lot harder to keep a business going than I or others realize. At least they left a legacy of innovation and quality. I hope they consider getting back into it if the future conditions would favor it.

----------


## delsbrother

Wow, very sad to hear this.  

Good luck guys.

----------


## Jack Roberts

Sad news indeed.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Sad news, indeed. I've known this announcement was going to be made for some time. I wish everyone involved in Rigel in whatever capacity the best in whatever they pursue in the future.

Peter, with the market and financial matters this bad in a lot of places in the world, well, a guy would just have to be _nuts_ to stay in the mandolin business, wouldn't you say? I mean, actually staying in the mandolin business, that'd be insane, _wouldn't it_?

----------


## John Flynn

This really is bad news. Here was a company that really tried to innovate in the marketplace, they made a great product and they gave incredibly good service. I think their place is up there with the likes of the Tucker car company.

No matter what mandos I wind up buying in my life, my A+ Deluxe will probably always be the best deal, dollar for dollar, I have ever spent on an instrument.

----------


## jasona

Good luck to a couple of the few true innovators in the mandolin world. I'm sure we'll hear from you again.

----------


## Glassweb

My hat is off to these guys as I know what it feels like to lose a business due to competition, changing times and circumstances beyond one's control. I will always admire Rigel's courageous spirit of innovation and, despite this sad news, #hope that what they have accomplished will serve as an inspiration to mandolin builders far and wide. Great guys and great innovators to be sure... best of luck to you both!

----------


## mrmando

I note with alarm that tomorrow is Aug. 16, the Universal Day of Bad News for Musicians. Robert Johnson, Elvis Presley, Vassar Clements, and Mark Heard (unknown to most of you, but a personal fave) -- they all died on Aug. 16. 

This month we've already lost Charlie, BluegrassBox, Mid-Continent Music, and now Rigel. My question is, what could happen TOMORROW that's EVEN WORSE? I shudder to think!

----------


## PhilGE

Pete and Peter,

Thanks for all you've done to further the art, artistry, and craftmanship of mandolin luthiery. Your work will comprise a volume, not a chapter, in the history of the mandolin. I'm proud to have owned an A Natural and can now only dream about having a cylinderback built to order. Thanks for all your excellent service to customers and the curious. We are all the richer for your work.

Sincerely,
Phil Good-Elliott

----------


## JEStanek

Pete and Peter,

Thanks for the fine mandolins you guys made. I had hoped one day to get a Rigel Gypsy Q in pumpkin one day. Perhaps I'll just have to get a vintage one or , hopefully, some new product the two of you dream up. You guys really are meastro builders with a real since of flair and panache. I wish you all the best in your futures and hope things come out better for you very soon.

Jamie

----------


## arbarnhart

I always have had a soft spot for those that buck the trends and wonder if there isn't another way as good or better than the traditional way. I hate to see them go. I still lust after a CT-110.

----------


## Dan Margolis

Thanks to those folks at Rigel. They were very helpful every time I bugged them with a Question about my A+ Deluxe. Great mandolin!

----------


## Eric F.

> Peter, with the market and financial matters this bad in a lot of places in the world, well, a guy would just have to be nuts to stay in the mandolin business, wouldn't you say? I mean, actually staying in the mandolin business, that'd be insane, wouldn't it?


So, what aren't you telling us?

----------


## JEStanek

I'm hoping based on Mr. Mix's choices of footwear that he _is_ insane and will _actually stay_ in the mandolin business.

Jamie

----------


## clem

YIKES! Such a drag when a group of talented people with a great vision and product line can't survive. Best wishes to you all. At least there will be a lot of great music being made for a very long time on Rigel mandolins. And that is quite an accomplishment.

Best regards,

Clem
p.s. And Peter M., thanks for the great Calton case.

----------


## B. T. Walker

So sad. It was really great how Rigel pushed the limit of how a mandolin could be built, and not just with the radiused body, but with colors and shapes. I wondered why they weren't at Summer NAMM.

----------


## BigJoe

Pete and Peter....I am truly saddened to see this happen. I have always respected your product and was encouraged by your innovation and desire to do something really cool. You will be sorely missed. I hope not to miss you at IBMA. If I can be of help at any time, you have my card. I truly wish you the best!

----------


## Lee Callicutt

> This has been a heartbreaking decision for us to have to make . . .#We've hoped for a turn-around, done everything in our power to keep going, but cannot.


Been there. Done that. More than once. It ain't no fun. My thoughts are with you.

----------


## John Hill

I owned an A+ for years & got the chance to chat with Mr. Langdell for quite a while in Louisville a couple of years ago...great guy and like the others that have posted I am sad to see them go. Not totally suprised though since Mr. Mix was liquidating all those vintage instruments lately...kinda made me wonder. I have to say that the only thing that was a negative with Rigels (in my opinion) was that the construction method left too much mass...too much wood, if that's possible, it seemed to knock down the resonance & volume in most that I played and the one I owned. Sweet tone but no volume. Heck, my buddy's plywood Takamine was too loud for my A+ but now my Collings MT just devours it!

Good luck to everyone that worked at Rigel. 

John

----------


## Cheryl Watson

I wish Peter Mix and Pete Langdell much success in the future.
A lot of us have been affected by the economy and our unstable world right now. It's hard times. May things get better. 

Cheryl

----------


## Steevarino

I met Pete many (many) years ago at the Wintergrass festival in Tacoma, Wa. #At that time, I had sort of just "discovered" the world of F-5 mandolins, and was learning all I could about them. #Pete grinned and held out one of his creations, and I must admit that I was surprised, but I really liked it! #Even more than that, I fell in love with a cylinder-back mandola he had on display at the same show. #What a talented luthier that guy is!

Then a few years later, I met Peter Mix, and figured these two guys together could rule the world! #Well, as this month has certainly shown us, the world can be a cruel place...

Peter called me today, and broke the sad news to me. #Not an enviable position, as I have been providing parts for them for several years now. My thoughts and prayers are with these guys and their wives as they go through the hard task of shutting down that once bright-shining star we called Rigel...

Steve

----------


## sunburst

This one was a surprise to me too.
I've been trying to get a prototype tailpiece to them for the better part of a year with no progress beyond a digital drawing and a promise from a shop to cut the prototypes "soon".
Guess I'm off the hook on that deal, but it's a sad thing that a business as well established as that can go under so fast.

Best of luck to both Petes, and all the employees of Rigel.
I know Pete Langdell to be very knowledgeable about mandolins and their construction, and I suspect he'll not leave them behind completely as he goes forth.

----------


## Eric Foulke

I am truely bummed. The first new mandolin I ever bought was a S-100 oval hole I ordered from Pete Langdell in early 1996 when Pete was still a one-man shop. I was building my first guitar at the time and I talked Pete's ear off with questions. My conversations with Pete eventually inspired me to make my own mandolins. Without a doubt Pete Langdell is the most talented and inventive luthier I have ever met.
Peter Mix was my first paying mandolin customer. (I think there might be a few luthiers out there who could say the same.) Peter Mix is an incredible resource for information regarding contemporary mandolin builders, since he has owned one (or two) of everything at one time. His enthusiasm for all things mandolin is boundless.
It is the end of an era.
Good luck gentlemen, in all your future endeavors.

----------


## mrmando

> Peter, with the market and financial matters this bad in a lot of places in the world, well, a guy would just have to be nuts to stay in the mandolin business, wouldn't you say? I mean, actually staying in the mandolin business, that'd be insane, wouldn't it?


Well, there is a little instrument company in Nashville that needs a good luthier/repair guy...

----------


## Mandoman81

Its hard for me to hold any weight on this message board, only because i rarely, if ever say anything... But this is the worst news i have heard for our instrument in some time... Not only were Rigel mandolins pushing new ideas with mandolins, but also EVERY person who worked there was more than excited to talk to anyone about mandolins, music, and the life that surrounds it, when walking through their doors in Vermont. I for one am so sorry to see this come to an end. Thank you Pete, and Peter and the rest of Rigel for everything you've done.
~Matt B.

----------


## PCypert

Never thougt I'd see the day. 

I've owned a Rigel A+ and a Rigel employment inspired Neil J Dean purchased from the Rigel guys...both quality mandolins that were well above my playing level...

I just can't believe it...

Shame on all of you who bought eastman 800 series instead of an A+  ...kind of joking but not really....I'm so sad to have lost this mandolin company and these great guys...I've always dreamed of a R200 mandola...now I'll pay a premium for a used one looks like...

Paul

----------


## Klaus Wutscher

This is sad. 
On a side note, it makes me wonder in how far all of us (certainly including myself) are listening with our eyes. To my opinion, the Rigels I played sounded as good as a good "straight" A or F style in that price range if not better. Some were taylord to match the Bluegrass sound some had a thing of their own. However, I actually had to play one to believe. A fair amount of ignorance on my part I guess.

Here goes another small shop with great ideas and concepts to carry the mandolin in the 21st century. Judging from the market figures, we mandolin players are probably a more conservative bunch than I would like to admit. So I guess we just want more of the same (don´t get me wrong, I am as fascinated with Loars as most people, but it is certainly not ALL there is).

----------


## Dave Voyles

I too am sad to see this great company fold. I've owned three Rigels including my Comet Mandola which was the first (and only?) one made. Peter was always great to talk with. Now that they are history, I hope someone (Peter?) will compile and print a history of the company: when started; how many of each model made, etc. for those of us who own and will own these fine instruments.

----------


## reindoggy

Pete and Peter-

I'm so sorry to hear this! You are both gentlemen and artists, as well as innovators. Thanks once more for being so kind as to let me tour your shop last year. It was an impressive enterprise. I loved playing all your great instruments. Now what will I do with the pennies I've been saving?

Reinal

----------


## Shana Aisenberg

Sorry to hear this news, Rigel made truly wonderful and unique instruments. Best of luck to Peter and Peter in your future endeavors, and hope that at least some of those will include mandolins!

Seth

----------


## LeeBohlen

This is truly sad news. I would like to say that the Rigels I have played have been some of the sweetest sounding instruments I have ever made music on. Really, you could just play a note or two and it would come out as music the tone was so good. It was always the tone I was looking for too and I was hoping to save up and buy a GT one day. Well, I don't know what more to say except good luck to all those in Rigel and thank you for what you have already done. Peace.

----------


## otterly2k

I have always admired the innovation of Rigel...in a world of Gibson imitators, they had the courage to put forward a different vision. The instruments are top notch...this is a sad turn of events, but I trust that the talents of those who have been doing this work will re-emerge in another form.
KE

----------


## edimenstein

Now that this iconic, innovative company is gone, I can't help but wonder what will happen to the resale value of the existing instruments. I read an article a while back that said their annual production was about 250 units. Given this figure, I speculate there are probably about 1,500 instruments out there total. Is there a chance these are going to become collector's items or is the total number too great for this to happen? My personal speculation is that there may be a short term decline due to "orphanism" which will eventually subside and values will rise. However, I really don't have much of anything to base this opinion on. Are there any more qualified opinions out there for what might happen?

----------


## Bill James

That's very disheartening news for the mandolin community and especially for other manufacturers.

I hope some day we wake up and figure it out.

Best of luck to Peter, Peter, and the others.

----------


## Dave Schimming

I hate to see another American business close shop it is a loss to the mandolin community. The Rigel's did look interesting to me at the time I bought my Summit F100S.

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

From Peter Mix - "The market is, in our view, experiencing tremendous pressure from China and from uncertainties over the economy, gas-prices, the war...you name it and folks are concerned."

Yes, I'm concerned. The amount of cheap caca we import from China on a daily basis staggers the imagination. Sadly, it's what many American consumers want. Cheaply made, shoddy caca for cheap. Disposable products. If it breaks in the the first few months, throw it away and buy another cheap caca replacement. It's difficult for many/most US manufacturers to compete with cheap shoddy caca pouring in from China. 


Pete and Peter had a vision. They made top notch Mandolins. They were passionate about their work. Now their line is no more. I hope they can reorganize and resurface. Add them to a growing number of US companies that have folded due to the increasing pressure to compete with Chinese made caca. It's a world market and there are a lot of workers in other countries willing to do the same job for a lot less money - including of course, building Mandolins.


A lot of folks are sad to see this company close its doors and for a lot of reasons. I'm sad to see good people losing out. I'm sad to see the disappearance of US manufacturing in general and sad to know this course will continue.

----------


## Peter Mix

I know that not everyone here subscribes to Comando, so I'll copy the post I sent this morning:  Rigel Mandolins began with Pete Langdell nearly 20 years ago. Working
nights in his shop at home, he developed the first of these amazing
instruments. Almost ten years ago and with a particularly fine and inspiring
bottle of wine at my side, I wrote one evening on Comando about my dream of
bringing Pete's brilliant mandolin design and construction to a wider
audience. Since the company was, in a sense, conceived here on Comando, I
felt it appropriate to bring it full circle, to tell you my version of
Pete's story and to say goodbye on Rigel's behalf.
  15-year-old Pete Langdell became a regular visitor in my music store in
the early 1970's and was already building terrific instruments for friends
in junior high school. Pete was born to build stringed instruments and
created his first at the age of five when he took apart his parent's coffee
table in order to make a guitar. After graduation, he became a Master
Machinist capable of building nearly anything. Over the years, he built a
wide variety of wonderful instruments including a couple he built for me: a
wonderful nylon-strung mandolin and a cylinderback mandola that I still feel
is the finest mandola in existence. His skills are dazzling and his
inventive nature is endlessly inspiring.
   By the time he built the first Rigel mandolin in the late 1980's, he'd
already accumulated years of experience and knowledge. Each instrument he
built was amazing and I felt quite fortunate to have such a wonderful
resource living and working just a few miles away.
     When the inspiration to create a production company based on Pete's
mandolin-design and construction struck and I announced our plans, the
results were immediate. We found backers, borrowed money and hired our first
employee, Neal Brown. The company grew and we had the enormous pleasure of
creating what we think of as sonic works of art, each instrument quite
literally sculpted and voiced in a way no other instrument can be.
  Pete's brilliance extends as well into the application of finishes and
we explored more finish possibilities than you may know. We finished a
series of four mandolins to match the coats of four different horses for one
customer; we matched the finish of a vintage Chevy pickup truck for another
(he didn't own the truck- he just loved it's finish), we created the Killer
Bee with all of its glorious inlay by Neal Brown and extraordinary finish by
Larry Sweeney who came to us from the automotive-finish-industry and rapidly
became one of the most brilliant musical-instrument-finish-artists in the
business. Pete trained each Rigel employee, imparting knowledge, insight and
skill beyond measure.

   Here's a photo that just arrived from a devoted fan:
http://www.rigelinstruments.com/rogu...icle_148.shtml Yes, we've pushed
the boundaries! Isn't it grand!

   I could go on and on, but suffice it say that I have been so proud to
be associated with Rigel Mandolins, Pete Langdell, Neal Brown, Larry
Sweeney, Aaron Locke, Neil Dean (as well as Tom Gwinn and Len Boudreau who
worked with us in the past) for these many years. I love what we have done
and am very sad that we won't be able to continue. It's no one's fault. Life
takes unexpected turns. We did everything we could do to survive, but the
market and it's changing conditions are bigger than any of us.
   The folks that comprised Rigel's staff for years will go on in the
business in one way or another: Neal Brown is a gifted inlay artist and
knows as much about voicing and mandolins as anyone alive. Larry Sweeney is
starting a custom finishing business (call him at 802-793-2890 if you're
looking for great finish work). Neil Dean has gone on to establish himself
as a builder of wonderful mandolins. Aaron Locke is currently busy with two
young children and spends much time making maple syrup and hunting (in
season, of course). Pete Langdell will continue to build amazing instruments
and though I have no idea what he'll be doing next, you can be sure it will
be noteworthy.
  To all of you in this mandolin community that goes around the globe,
please accept our heartfelt thanks for your support over the years, for your
kind words, for welcoming our sometimes very unusual creations. Here's to
the mandolin- King of Instruments!!
                         Respectfully, Peter Mix

----------


## Jonathan James

Thanks for posting the Comando note, Peter. All the best to a great group of fellows. I'm sure everyone will land on their feet and break new barriers!

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

I've only been playing the last three years, and to my mind my Rigel was, and is, an amazing voice. Last month I heard a Rigel from 30 yards away across a festival campground and immediately knew it for what it is. It's painful to me that there will be no new voices in the Rigel orchestra.

I echo the sentiments others have shared about the wonderful folks at Rigel. They worked with me and my local Rigel dealer to take my A Natural to a higher level with all sorts of upgrades, including a retrofit of a piezo-electric pickup back at the shop. It's a real shame they couldn't make it in today's marketplace.

I'd add another element to the demise of Rigel, beyond market conditions and Pacific Rim pressures. My sense is that too many pickers are too concerned that their instrument "look" like everyone elses. My Rigel has been played by folks who have the "best," and I mean Loar, Rattlesnake, and everything in between, to rave reviews and appreciation. Why someone would insist on their axe looking exactly like the next player's makes me recall the old Steve Martin routine; "Let's all take The Non-comformist Oath!" I can only hope that when the next truly modern innovator comes along down the road that the lesson will have been learned: embrace the instrument for its sound and playability, and not because of some misguided loyalty to scroll envy. Ultimately the mandolin-playing community failed Rigel miserably.

Good luck to everyone in Cambridge who will have to redirect their energies to feed their families. You were far better to the mandolin world than the mandolin world was to you, but some of us, many of us, appreciate all that you did. You'll be in my prayers for a long time to come.

Dave Greenspoon

Instruments:
A one-of-a-kind Rigel "A Natural Plus" #1774
My grandmother's old Stewart, and a couple of other beaters

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> I can only hope that when the next truly modern innovator comes along down the road that the lesson will have been learned: embrace the instrument for its sound and playability, and not because of some misguided loyalty to scroll envy. Ultimately the mandolin-playing community failed Rigel miserably.


We'll all get that chance, soon. There's already a new project bouncing around that'll set tongues here wagging. Too many people already know about it for it to be a secret much longer. My opinion. Nothing I'm personally involved in.

----------


## luckylarue

Do tell.

----------


## mandopete

> Ultimately the mandolin-playing community failed Rigel miserably.


How so?

I don't mean to rain on anyone and I respect the work of Rigel, but I think it's a little unfair to blame the consumer.

----------


## trevor

I came into this business out of one I hated (but made a load more money) because I wanted to be doing business with nice folk that put enthusiasm for what they are doing above making lots of money. Pete and Peter were just the kind of people I had in mind, it is a real shame Rigel couldn't keep going as was, as others have commented its a struggle. It has been a great pleasure and honour dealing with them and getting to play more of the amazing Rigel mandolins than most people. 

My recent 'design a Rigel' has arrived, the amazing comet with slanted hole and comet's tail paint job, another example of how the Peter's were prepared to go with and add to an outragous idea. I will post it here when the dust has settled (no pun intended.)

I wish them and all at Rigel the very best for the future. 

I can't wait for the 'beans to be spilled' re future projects, meanwhile I'm deciding which of my stock to keep...

----------


## cbarry

I've got two. I bought an A Natural from a fellow cafe member last year and liked it so much, I traded my Nashville Flatiron for an A Plus Deluxe from another cafe member a few months later. When I first saw that design, I thought it was the best modernization of the old A style that I had yet seen and I still think it is.
The play great, are comfortable to hold, and sound fantastic--especially the A Plus Deluxe! All the best to their makers.
One question: Two people have questioned my pronunciation of the name. I say "RYE-jell." They say Rih-JELL."
I'm right, of course, aren't I?
Chuck

----------


## Steevarino

As far as I know, it's Rigel, like the name "Nigel" but not British...

Peter Mix gave me a Rigel cap at a NAMM show a few years back. The other day I was wearing it, and someone asked me, "What's a Wriggle?".

Steevarino

----------


## Yellowmandolin

If folks who have Rigels would post pictures of them happily pickin' on em, that might be the best way to say thanks to Pete and Peter. 

I never had one, but loved the style and ideas of the company. Good luck in whatever you guys decide to do next!

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> If folks who have Rigels would post pictures of them happily pickin' on em, that might be the best way to say thanks to Pete and Peter. 
> 
> I never had one, but loved the style and ideas of the company. Good luck in whatever you guys decide to do next!


Here's a pic of last year's Rigelfest. Great people, great area, and great mandolins. This is Jetherine...

----------


## Lee

Mmmm, there's the Jethrine, in action. My fave. 

OK, I've alwys been curious. The only other Rigel I ever heard of was the planet Rigel 5 from Star Trek.
How did Rigel come to be applied to a mandolin company??

----------


## Steevarino

Rigel is the name of a star. Notice the star that dots the "i" on their logo.

You don't hear about it much, but it did get a mention in the book "Cold Mountain" as I recall.

Steevarino

----------


## johnwalser

Scott wrote "We'll all get that chance, soon. There's already a new project bouncing around that'll set tongues here wagging. Too many people already know about it for it to be a secret much longer. My opinion. Nothing I'm personally involved in."

Someone over by Scott's part of the world should go set on his chest till you can get him to spill the beans!!
John

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

Rigel is actually the "left foot" (right bottom as you look up) in the constellation Orion. #It is a contraction of "Rijl Jauza al-Yusra", this being Arabic for "left foot of the Central One". This from a quick Google search:
 # "With an original mass around 17 times that of the Sun, Rigel is in the process of dying, and is most likely fusing internal helium into carbon and oxygen. The star seems fated to explode, though it might just make it under the wire as a rare heavy oxygen-neon white dwarf."

Unfortunately for those of us not triple-bound by the expectation of a traditional looking mandolin, our Rigel under discussion failed to make it under the wire.

----------


## jefflester

> The only other Rigel I ever heard of was the planet Rigel 5 from Star Trek.


Actually there are several different Rigel references in Star Trek.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rigel_in_fiction


And these two are from Rigel 7:

----------


## SurebetVA

Evidently my earlier message was worded to strongly - for it seems it no longer exists.
If the moderators will allow me to restate the last half of my post without deleting that portion at least.

My heart goes out to the guys at Rigel - regardless of the reason for your closing, my thoughts and prayers are with you.

----------


## MOP

Sad ,very very sad!

----------


## danersen

It's nice to hear all the sympathy, but I have to agree with Dave. It's remarkable to me that there is so much crying when there was so little buying.

May all of the Rigel staff and your families survive this ordeal and once again,

Be Well,

Dan

----------


## Kid Charlemagne

> It's nice to hear all the sympathy, but I have to agree with Dave. It's remarkable to me that there is so much crying when there was so little buying.


I don't want to make this thread into an argument. I will miss Rigel a lot, because I've always hoped to be able to afford one of their instruments someday. I've played a CT-110 and it was a wonderful instrument. Their passing is particularly notable to me because I was introduced to the mandolin world by a fellow who plays a Rigel as his main instrument, and as a fan of unconventional shapes, I always liked Rigels, without a hint of "but there's no scroll"-ism.

But I wanted to respond to the accusatory tone of this post, since you seem to be implying that it's somehow my (and any other mandolin players who never bought a Rigel) fault that the company is closing its doors.

Admiring a company for making a superior and innovative product, and mourning its closure, is acceptable even if you never bought one. For a lot of us, they were simply beyond our means, and (as you probably are aware) buying a used instrument does nothing for the company's books.

Bottom line - less blame, and more praise of Rigels from those who have them or have played them.

----------


## ziderdrinker

Just to add my commiserations.

My son and I own two Rigel A models, A+ deluxe and A Natural, both bought secondhand and at a considerable saving on new (good for us but not for the company). 

Unfortunately the market doesn't seem ready for instruments that are so innovative. Rigels have received great reviews, and they are fantastic instruments, but bluegrassers particularly are conservative when it comes to instrument design, and at the higher end of their range Rigel are up against stiff competition.

My son's A Natural is a great bluegrass mandolin, and I loved the look and feel and action of my A+ from the first moment I tried it.

I hope other innovators in the mando world can hold their nerve during/after this. Support these guys, buy their products. 

Best wishes for the future to all at Rigel.

Steve (Somerset UK)

----------


## RI-Grass

Rigel,

I love my G110. I have enjoyed seeing your instruments at shows and playing mine where ever I can. I wish you all the best of luck. Thank you for being Rigel.

Sal

----------


## Joe Mendel

I too will miss Rigel mandolins. I have liked them from the first time I saw them, but it took me a little while to really "get it". I had the pleasure of meeting Peter and Pete, and interviewing Pete for mandolinsessions.com. Both are great guys, with some wild, but sound, ideas. 
 They did pick a tough market to compete in, and did amazingly well considering the stick in the mud attitude of many players (including me in the past). Let's all remember that Gibson Loar models weren't sucessful in the market the first time around. 
 I still would love to have a Jethro, and was begining to explore getting one. If I had the money I would have bought Jethrine at Mandofest 2005. 
 These guys have too many ideas to just quit, I predict we haven't heard the last of them, one way or another.
 Pete & Peter, thanks for stretching the boundaries of the mandolin world and being unafraid to be originals in a copycat world. Good luck to you in all your future adventures.
 I have long had a thing about the constellation Orion, so make a habit of looking at it. The last two mornings the star Rigel has been obscured by clouds around 5:00 AM, when I take the dog for a walk. Coincidence--I think not.

----------


## Keith Erickson

Wow!!!

Even after reading 4 pages I don't know where to begin nor what to say.

First off I never owned a Rigel but I would still like to say a few words (if I may?)

As for reading the café posts on Rigel, I've enjoyed reading them all. It seemed as though the Rigel owners shared with us their view of the mandolin world and those posts were not only enjoyable but informative as well. I don't believe that we've heard the last of the Rigel owners here on this board. I am also quite positive that in the not so distant future, many café veterans and newbies will post their stories on how they came into possession of their _pre-owned Rigels_.

I had the opportunity to actually try a Rigel once in a music store here in Southwest US. It was an A Model (not sure which one) with a black satin finish. It played like a dream and was a true joy to listen to. However at the time I was not in the position to aquire it.  I'm sure that it found a nice home by now. My loss I am sorry to say.

Peter & Peter, I've been where you are and it's annoying as can be. I truly hope that we will not see the last of you and your creations. I don't know what to say to comfort you and the good folks at Rigel. Please know during this time that our thoughts and prayers are with you and the good folks at Rigel.

----------


## MandoSquirrel

> I note with alarm that tomorrow is Aug. 16, the Universal Day of Bad News for Musicians. Robert Johnson, Elvis Presley, Vassar Clements, and Mark Heard (unknown to most of you, but a personal fave) -- they all died on Aug. 16. 
> 
> This month we've already lost Charlie, BluegrassBox, Mid-Continent Music, and now Rigel. My question is, what could happen TOMORROW that's EVEN WORSE? I shudder to think!


Quite a disappointing surprise to read of the demise of Rigel, But a real treat to see a reference to one of my favorite musicians, Mark Heard. His National steel body Mando work on "Satellite Sky" should wake the ears of the world. He seemed to be using more mandolin as he reached the end. Great loss to me. Can't say I really miss Elvis at all, but thank God we had Robert Johnson for any time at all. Too bad he never recorded with a mandolin.
Anyway, I always thought a Rigel would be a great "someday" mandolin, I expect the prices will head up before too long.

----------


## Bob Sayers

I wonder where the "Killer Bee" ended up. #That was a brilliant design, among my all-time favorites, that I hope winds up in a museum some day!

Bob

----------


## FlawLaw

> I have to say that the only thing that was a negative with Rigels (in my opinion) was that the construction method left too much mass...too much wood, if that's possible, it seemed to knock down the resonance & volume in most that I played and the one I owned. Sweet tone but no volume. Heck, my buddy's plywood Takamine was too loud for my A+ but now my Collings MT just devours it!


Ouch, John  Guess, your Rigel was a quiet one. My Rigel is super loud and resonant even as an oval hole with flat wounds. Even devours a few Collings MTs

----------


## an uncalloused fingertip

I agree that many serious mandolin pickers want a traditional f-style mandolin. I don't think there is anything wrong with this. It feels good to hold a piece of history in your hands. Everything changes so fast these days, it is nice to know that some designs are valued as sacred. It is almost an issue of security - where you feel a bit better knowing that some good things will last. 

From time to time buiders attempt to improve upon the violin by changing its body shape, but most players want the traditional symmetrical waste, made of maple and spruce - even if the new instrument brings a new sound or is more comfortable to hold. 

And I don't think it is just f-style bluegrass canons. Classical, Celtic and Old Tyme players seem to have their ideals of what an appropriate mandolin is as well.

----------


## glauber

> most players want the traditional symmetrical waste


Freudian slip?

----------


## JohnF

Can we still get T-shirts from Rigel?

----------


## braggard

I guess I'll chime in. #I had Rigel custom build a G110. #It is my main and favorite instrument. I cannot imagine ever selling it.

I thought that I might have another mandolin built by Rigel in the future, but like everyone else, #I'm budgeting in a poor economy. I can sympathize with those whose can appreciate a fine instrument like Rigel, but not be able to afford it. #I feel lucky and priveledged to own my G110 and saddened to see them go.

SImply, Peter and Pete, built a superior product, they had wonderful customer service and were always a joy to deal with. #My good thoughts and prayers are with them and their families.

Good Luck to all.

----------


## Zoe

Sad indeed- selfishly, i won't ever be able to save up for my dream- the Rigel Jethro

take care 

zoe

----------


## Mandodoc

I know I'm late joining in, but I too would like to add how sorry I am to hear that Rigel has closed it's doors. I am the lucky owner of a beautiful A+ Deluxe, totally Black and custom voiced for "Bluegrass", not your traditional instrument for sure, but it sounds absolutely fantastic and is one of the best playing instruments I have. I have a picture of a G 5 posted at my desk at work and someday hope to have one (maybe now that won't happen). I think Rigel made outstanding instruments and wish the best to those who were involved in their consturction.

Jon Watson (mandodoc)

----------


## jmkatcher

Has anyone else read this? It's an interesting perspective on the recent events.

I really love my Rigel G-110 and wish only the best to the good people who brought it into being.

----------


## mandible

As expected, Ted (from his website) has an interesting and informed perspective on the demise of this pioneering company. As someone who worked closely with the company, and invested his time and passion in their product development and marketing, as well as being a long-time retailer himself, he is in a unique position to comment on what may have led to Rigel's demise. I particularly agree that Rigel's competion was not with cheap imported traditionally styled instruments (nor even with cheaper imported licensed or otherwise copies of their own designs).

I would offer one point to counter the contention that Rigel's primary competition came in the form of re-sales of it's own used product. Note, I am countering and not rebutting here; I own two Rigels, both bought second hand through the Cafe.

In my opinion, the existence of a robust secondary market for fine instruments lowers the barrier to initial purchase of new instruments. If I know I can buy a fine mandolin, play it long enough to find out if it works for me, and then sell it for 75-80% of its value if it does not work, this reduces the risk of my initial investment in the new instrument.

I am not likely to buy a new mandolin whose quality does not merit sufficient re-sale value. 

I would therefore contend that buyers of second hand instruments do play a part in supporting makers of new instruments.

I mourn the demise of this innovative, hip, and stylish company. My blue R-100 is a joy to me, and I had hoped to commission a custom instrument at some point.

I can only hope that Mr. Langdell continues his work, and that these outstanding designs do not vanish.

Eddie Joiner (mandible)

----------


## Walter

Ted's comments on the Jazz Mando site are dead-on true.

My only other thought on the matter is that the competition from Collings in the "less than $2,000 market" was probalby more difficult for Rigel than the competition from China.

----------


## jackofall

Ted makes sense. Competition from Chinese imports didn't add up as a reason for closing. 

Shame, whatever the reason. Great looking mando's.

----------


## trevor

In my experience Eastman helped the higher end sales, they give folk a chance to play a mandolin that is of better quality than was previously available for the price and establish whether they were interested enough to go for a professional quality instrument. I have often sold an Eastman (or Furch) to a customer who has traded up quite soon afterwards having gotten the mando bug.

I think Pete's desire to always be trying new things was what made Rigel what it was. Its a shame if that was also what lead to the downfall. Long live innovation and enthusiasm, I am sure Pete and Peter will be enriching the mandolin community for a long time to come.

I brought the Jethro home today, I had ordered it with me in mind but couldn't really afford to keep it, but I am not going to miss the opportunity, both as a great mandolin and a momento of Rigel as was. I am delighted to own a piece of mandolin history.

----------


## mrmando

> My only other thought on the matter is that the competition from Collings in the "less than $2,000 market" was probalby more difficult for Rigel than the competition from China.


Yep. Just had that conversation with a potential customer a few days ago. This guy didn't care about the pluggability aspect, nor did the idea of a beefier neck appeal to him ... so between the Collings staring him in the face at the local shop and the A+ Deluxe in my living room on the other side of the country, which do you think he chose?

That's right, he went with a Weber.

----------


## arbarnhart

I contemplated posting a couple of times about the disconnect I saw in the logic, but I was afraid I would come across as a defensive owner of a cheap PacRim (which would be somewhat accurate). I never even thought about having to compete with their own used instruments as an issue. One thing I did notice was that a lot of dealers seem to have them in stock. My guess was that they were having a hard time making the transition to the business model of having a bunch of unsold units in the channel. That kills a lot of businesses in a lot of industries.

----------


## oldwave maker

Explains why there was no good tonewood scrounging in the Rigel dumpster when I stopped by a couple of weeks ago. I'm keeping the free t-shirt Larry gave me, but Pete, if you want the blue scroll back, I'll be happy to send it, tho its one of the centerpieces of my scrollectomy collection.
good luck in future mandoendeavors

----------


## mrmando

> One thing I did notice was that a lot of dealers seem to have them in stock.


Really? I didn't get that impression, and I'm a dealer! I have 4 in stock at the moment, and that's the most I've ever had...

----------


## arbarnhart

> Originally Posted by  (arbarnhart @ Aug. 18 2006, 14:47)
> 
> One thing I did notice was that a lot of dealers seem to have them in stock.
> 
> 
> Really? I didn't get that impression, and I'm a dealer! I have 4 in stock at the moment, and that's the most I've ever had...


That is kind of my point. I don't think you are alone in having more Rigel inventory now than ever. I think there are more unsold units out there now than there were when they were doing okay. It's largely conjecture on my part. I noticed it when I was searching around for info right after the announcement.

Here is an example of something I found on a well known UK vendor site:
_The Rigel Custom Comet is here!!! Take a look at that outrageous design, read the instrument description for the story. When my holidays are over (back 16th August) and things have picked up a bit after the summer lull I will post in on the various mandolin web message boards. Talking of Rigel, largish price increases are in the offing, from £200 to £500 (£500 on the CT110 and G95). All current stock will be staying at marked prices but new stock will be at the higher prices so if you've been thinking about a Rigel don't hang around._

----------


## mrmando

> So they made an effort to differentiate by selling more expensive models, but this composes the problem, because now they had more expensive inventory parked in the dealers.


Well, sorta. But by the time an instrument is parked with a dealer, the mfr.'s profit is made. The dealer pays the mfr. up front. In Rigel's case, the strong secondhand market means that dealers weren't turning over those new instruments fast enough. The used Rigels I've had tended to go faster than the new ones. I'm guessing with the company's closure, people will tend to hang on to whatever Rigels they've got. Might still be some horse trading on the Cafe, but not as much. 

abarnhart, I see your point ... but even in the slow market, I've sold 5 Rigels this year (3 used & 2 new), which is pretty good for me. I particularly miss the oval-hole Comet and the Gaudreau G110, but oh well. I'm confident that my current stock will start turning over pretty soon, but after that happens I'm going to have to find someone else's mandolins to sell.

Someone did just throw a blue Q95 with block inlays on eBay, if that floats your boat.

----------


## arbarnhart

> But by the time an instrument is parked with a dealer, the mfr.'s profit is made. The dealer pays the mfr. up front.


This I did not factor in. I thought dealers got terms with manufacturers and that manufacturers vying for more space would entice dealers with better terms. The sale might go through on paper right away, but what matters is when they get the money.

----------


## trevor

arbarnhart,
I am not sure how your quote from my website shows dealers holding more inventory, unless I miss-understood your point. 
Clearly I was committed to Rigel and had intended to increase my stock as I found interest in Rigel is increasing. Of course the market is different here. The only used Rigel I've had is the resophonic, and a 10 string originaly made for me, folk here have been hanging on to them.

mrmando is correct, stock is paid for before delivery to the dealer.

----------


## arbarnhart

Trevor,

I wasn't trying to pick on you (didn't make the connection to be honest) but when it says that all current stock will be sold at the current price but new stock will be at a higher price that implies there is some current stock.

----------


## trevor

arbarnhart,
Yes of course I have current stock, its on my website, minus Jethro taken by me and CT110 sold today. But you seemed to be saying there is more inventory at dealers that isn't moving. I only increase stock if I am confident of increased sales. My Rigel stock has increased this year, so have my Rigel sales. As others have pointed out dead stock is a killer for any business. I hold more than is justified by sales because I am an enthusiast too but only in proportion to sales, I wouldn't (couldn't afford to) buy stock that I thought was going to hang around for years.

----------


## mrmando

Well Trev, you've got several new Rigels on your site that appear to be in stock. I think that's what he's on about. But if you have that many, I don't think that's typical of Rigel dealers in any way. Most of us don't have more than 1 or 2.

----------


## trevor

mrmando,
It was this I was refering to from arbarnhart, "I don't think you are alone in having more Rigel inventory now than ever." My point is that delaers don't order more stock if they are not expecting and confident of more sales.. ie dealers don't have more stock because they can't sell them, thay have more stock because they are expecting to sell more..

Perhaps time to let this paricular discussion lie.. we're getting a bit lost in the detail.. and its getting late this side of the pond.

----------


## arbarnhart

A lot of conjecture on my part based on information that doesn't seem to be entirely accurate, but if I stand by it I could probably get re-elected...

I stand corrected about the stock out there and when payment is made and my whole theory falls apart.

I still lust for a CT-110, though.

----------


## mrmando

Trev, several posts went up between the time I started my last post and the time I finished it. Sorry for any confusion.

The price increases mentioned on Trev's site happened a while back. I think the A+ Deluxe had a higher retail price than the Collings A-style when all was said and done. I know Rigel was trying to cover some cash-flow issues, but I think putting their entry-level instrument beyond the reach of the entry-level mandolinist probably didn't help. I think Ted might be right: they might've succeeded if they'd focused more on the low- to mid-level market instead of trying to push the high-end market so much. But I don't have a crystal ball. 

I do remember having the Rigel-vs.-Eastman conversation once or twice. I think Ted may be going a bit too far when he calls Rigel "disingenuous" for citing Asian competition. Asian competition is certainly not the _only_ reason Rigel had problems, and maybe not the *most significant* reason, but I think it is a contributing factor.

----------


## Richard H

This is really sad news.
I had corresponded with Peter a while back about getting the electronics on my A+ Deluxe checked.
If Rigel folds, would there be techs around who could handle that kind of work?
P.S. I've been without an Internet connection for a week and am trying to cover a lot of ground so may have missed if this was mentioned in other posts.

----------


## pickinpox

I could be wrong, but ever the optimist, I do not see failure with Rigel at all. #Any business with nearly a 20 year production run is a success as I see it. #Quite possibly they have reached their limits in quantity building as respect to the marketplace. #Each luthier connected with the firm is capable of continuing construction on a "small shop" basis to meet the demand _if they so choose._ If the demand for the amount of instruments that a "factory" can produce is not met, it is senseless to keep the factory setup and expenses. Again I am just speculating and hope that if this was really an unexpected blow to the good folks at Rigel that I have not offended them with these comments. Best of luck and fortune in their future endevors. #I will continue to wear my Rigel apparel proudly.

----------


## Rick Turner

With the reality of the market being so 1923 Loar-driven, it doesn't surprise me that there were too few customers willing to play something that looked so different.  And that's really too bad. The true spirit of Loar is innovation, and in that regard I think Rigel was more in touch with Loar than are any of the F-5 copiests, no matter how wonderful their instruments may be. This isn't about Asian mandolins, it's about inherent conservatism in the Bluegrass mandolin market.

----------


## Big Joe

If bluegrass were the only market for mandolins, then Rick would be correct. However, the manodlin is so entrenched in all musical genres today that style may be secondary to other considerations. There are many issues that make an American made company have to fold. Labor is amongst the top of those issues. The cost of doing business puts most American products above the import market. One can only stretch themselves so thin before they break and that is likely what happened here. They were true innovators and I think they were one of the few that were making headway in the market today. However, a failed business often has less to do with the product itself than issues we will never know. Cash flow is the bain of most businesses and when that slows down it makes no difference the profit margin. Cash is still what keeps the wolf away from the door. This is where the issue of imports comes to play. I think we could well see another company or more go in the foreseeable future. I have no inside information just speculation. And, no, it is not my employer!

----------


## fiddlersgreen

I am the owner of an all-acoustic music shop in Memphis and Rigel was the first instrument I wanted to carry when I opened my shop. #I carry many Rigels and have two of my own (a Q95 and an A+ deluxe) Dealing with Peter Mix at Rigel was like dealing with a friend. He knows me by name and we have had several long conversations. #Rigel deserves high praise for shaking up the mandolin world and trying to challenge our ideas of what a mandolin should look, play, and sound like. #Rigels are incredible mandolins and are truly unique. #They obviously don't look or sound like anything else. #It's a shame that the economic realities made it too hard for them to keep afloat. #Rigel will be missed. #The Rigel run will be remembered as being some amazing unique instruments at decent prices. #In a universe of numerous Gibson f style cookie cutter clones Rigel was a shining star.

----------


## FlawLaw

I think that this side argument is quite interesting. I also tend to be on the side of don't blame Asian imports for this particular business failure. Yes, the costs of Asian imports continues to be lower and so loss of sales due to these imports could be a contributing factor. But in the case of Rigel mandolins, I am not convinced that it was the biggest or even a deciding factor for their demise. I think that Asian imports such as Epiphone, Eastman, and MK are totally different animals from Rigels. Rigel mandolins were much more innovative and cutting edge, much like Mr. Turner's guitars and basses. And it seems like their is much more willingness in the particularly the electric bass market to accept wild innovation. So, in the end, I think that Mr. Turner makes excellent points, specifically to Rigel. I also have read Ted's commentary and agree with many of his points about pushing the higher end models over the wonderful A+ and at a time A Naturals. Just the ramblings of a man still in shock.

----------


## R B Miller

Welcome to capitalism, where the good and innovative don't always win. I owned a A+ loved it, traded it, wish I still had it, will probably buy one again soon. A good product built for a very limited market with a lot of skilled American hand work is a formula for a good chance at not making it whether its mandolins or clothespins - that is just our new world economy. I am sorry to see Rigel close but am sure that these great craftsmen and innovators will rise from the ashes with more exceptional instruments. Good luck.

----------


## flairbzzt

I wondered why Peter Mix seemed to be liquidating his collection of octave mandos over the last year +. I guess it could have been to help keep things going. I think it's a matter of expendable income and though there are plenty who can live in the $2,500 + market, there are many who cannot. I think things are tighter economically than they are made out to be. I see many who are selling used due to money issues and that leaves companies like Rigel out. Larger retailers like Gibson OAI are part of a much larger whole and can survive trends like this easier. Even Eastman's mandos are part of a larger pre-established stringed instrument division that could afford their venture. One wonders how Weber + co. are fairing these days...

----------


## John Flynn

I am a Rigel owner and a fan, but I don't blame the consumer or Eastman. Ultimately, the failure of any business is the responsibility of the owners of the business, no matter how great they are as people and despite what may have been thier best efforts and best intentions. 

The following is just MHO, not any claim to "the one right answer." I think they got too far out with thier designs, too expensive for thier niche in the market and I also think they let thier quality slip. Thier wilder designs were very artistic and clever, but not marketable enough as mass produced instruments. Thier less expensive mandolins were great deals. The more expensive ones were better instruments, but not enough better to justify the prices. Also, when I bought mine, the fit and finish was flawless, as it was on another one I played. Just a year later, I saw an A+ Deluxe and an R-110 in a shop, each of which had a different serious flaw that should never have passed inspection. BTW, both of those instuments were still unsold in that same shop over two years later and it is a shop that does a lot of mando business. 

I think the lessons for any mando builder who wants to make money long term are: 1) Always concentrate on making the very best instrument for the best price you possibly can and continually keep getting better at doing that. 2) Find out what kind of instruments people want and concentrate on making those. 3) Single-mindedly focus your design innovations on achieving goals 1 and 2. I think Rigel did that at first, but lost sight of it later. Again, JMHO.

----------


## trevor

Qoute,
"I saw an A+ Deluxe and an R-110 in a shop, each of which had a different serious flaw that should never have passed inspection."

I am surprised by this, I am sure if the store had contacted Pete and Peter they would have recified the situation.

"BTW, both of those instuments were still unsold in that same shop over two years later and it is a shop that does a lot of mando business."

The store should have noted the flaws and discounted accordingly, pending a suitable arangement with Rigel. Or returned them.

I always found them the be VERY accomodating with any problems I had (very rare).

----------


## August Watters

Rigel was always the kind of place that bent over backwards to respond to customer concerns. Any problems that went unaddressed are likely the fault of the store owner, not Rigel.

----------


## John Flynn

Trevor:

I'm very glad you had a better experience. But IMHO, these were flaws that should never have gotten out of the factory, period. One was a neck angle that was so far off that the bridge had to be cranked up to the limits of the screws to get just a very low action over the frets. I constructively and politely pointed out that problem to one of the better shop guys. He just laughed and said, "Oh that's nothing, did you check out the other Rigel?" It has a serious bow in the neck!" I checked it out and sure enough, it did. And this was a shop that was in open warfare with a couple of guitar companies over bad quaility. Maybe Rigel should have looked at thier choice of dealers also. Of course, I am talking about that shop in question, not you Trevor. There is another shop in town that sells a lot of mandos, so they had a choice.

----------


## trevor

Hard to phathom but it still sounds to me that the problem was with the store. They had the mandos, they were responsible to contact Rigel. As many others have testified their service was second to none. The problems you describe could possibly have happened after delivery???

----------


## John Flynn

> The problems you describe could possibly have happened after delivery???


Highly unlikely, but anything is possible. I can't imagine these being problems that occured in shipping, unpacking or merchandising. The neck bow was strictly factory. Those Rigel necks are tough and this one showed no sign of external trauma. It was made that way. The neck angle thing could only have happened at the store if someone at the store removed the neck for some reason and then remounted it improperly. I can't imagine that happened.

----------


## Pete Braccio

I think that the shop in question is doing a great disservice to itself and its customers. If they are trying to sell seriously flawed instruments as new, they should be given a wide, wide berth.

Pete

----------


## August Watters

> The neck bow was strictly factory.


Aw, c'mon. Wood is unpredictable! It's not that unusual that a good-looking piece of wood turns out to be flawed in some way that won't become evident until later. That's why any good maker warrants their product against defects not just in workmanship but also materials. Any builders care to comment?

----------


## CharlieKnuth

After taking a two week break from the land of the internet, I come back to this sad news. I purchased a new Rigel a couple of years ago (A Plus Deluxe Premium) and have enjoyed it very much and will never part with it. I enjoyed meeting Peter Mix once a number of years ago at the Classical Mandolin Society's conference in Alexandria, VA about 8 years ago. I wish all at Rigel success in their future endeavors.

----------


## mandible

I have a badly timed need for some repair to an A+. This has some problems with the endpin/jack assembly, which are probably Rigel-specific.

I'd love to ask Pete Langdell to look at it, warranty or otherwise. 

Does anyone have contact information for him?

Eddie Joiner

----------


## trevor

I would have thought an endpin/jack assembly problem is likely to be easly sorted by any luthier/tech with experience of pickups. Probably not an ideal time to contact Pete.
I don't think the endpin/jack would have been made by Pete, probably a standard item.

----------


## mrmando

Yeah, if you've had a look inside, it's a pretty standard piezo element glued to the soundboard. Any tech with a dental mirror and some good tools should be able to handle it. 

I don't know for sure, but Peter Mix might still be replying to the Rigel e-mail address.

----------


## mandible

Thanks for the input. I should have been more specific about my description of the problem. The endpin/jack appears to be the retainer for the tailpiece. It has come loose,allowing the tailpiece angle to diminish so that the tailpiece string hooks are in contact with the top of the instrument. Also, I get no signal from the piezo.

I've got an email in to Peter Mix at the Rigel address where I have previously corresponded with him. 

If that produces no response, I do have access to a good guitar tech who does both Martins and strats.

I can understand how Pete may want to be left alone for a bit. At some point, he is going to need another income source, however.

Eddie Joiner

----------


## Duc Vu

There is a phone number for Larry Sweeney on Peter Mix's post on page 3 of this thread. He was one of the luthiers who made my Rigel and may be able to help you, if not may get you in touch with one of the others former Rigel employees.

----------


## Peter Mix

Pete Langdell can be reached at rigelman@vtlink.net and Neal Brown, former head of production at Rigel, can be reached at 802-524-2915. Both are offering their expert services for repair and set-up.

----------


## mandible

Thanks, Peter, and codeew. Any of those options should work great.

Eddie Joiner

----------


## MoonshineMando

It's a great shock to hear about Rigel. # I have a G-110 and I love it, yes it does not have the volume of my Sam Bush F5 or 1919 F4, but it has great tone and plays really well. # I play the G-110 80% of the time. # I bought it two years ago now, and I would never sell it (especially now). #Peter Mix was kind enough to reply to my emails back when I made the purchase when I had a question. #Seems like a nice guy. # Gary

----------


## Rhinestone

I for one,am a steadfast Rigel fan. I bought a Q-95 impulsivly one day online from a dealer and when I got it,it had a little higher action than I wanted. Since it had no trussrod,I called Peter Mix for satisfaction.He said to send it back - which I did and he proceeded to send me another Q-95 - superior in tone,setup,and looks than the first one for no extra charge(the 2nd one had the "petit bouche" sound hole which I love).It is a very special instrument.To top things off,he and his lovely wife took me out to dinner and were both on hand to give me the heimlich maneuver when I nearly choked to death on a grilled shrimp at Benihana! I wish the 2 Petes and crew a wonderful future,am delighted they're staying in the mandolin business,and not only am I certain anything they touch will be world class,but I'm excited to see what it will be.

----------


## mandible

For what it's worth, I just got my A+ back from having the endpin/jack replaced by Neal Brown. It sounds and plays great, is upgraded to the latest (final) Rigel configuration for the endpin, and the price was reasonable. I recommend Neal to any Rigel players who need some work done, and want to make sure the repair person understands the instrument's design.

Eddie Joiner

----------


## Katie

I read the first few posts and then got too depressed to read anymore. About 1 1/2 years ago I decided that I really wanted to pursuit the mandolin (after only playing for about 6 months). I went to a music store to get a good instrument. I was thinking an Eastman or a Michael Kelly because they were in my price range. The place had one A Natural. As soon as I played it, I couldn't put it down. I didn't have the money to afford it. At first I was worried that I made a mistake, spending so much money. That feeling died quickly. I haven't regretted it since. I was really looking forward to buying from Rigel again in the future. I love my mandolin so much that I think it's the 2nd thing I would save from the burning house scenerio, only because my cat is a living thing and therefore gets a "get out of the burning house free" card. 
Now there ain't no way I'll EVER sell my A Natural.
-Katie

----------


## keithd

Great stories MJ and katie; the A-Natural and the Q are my two favorite Rigels.

----------

